# Paseo por el LHC ("maquina de dios") en 3D y alta resolucion



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2010)

Bueno le dejo este link para quedarse horas recorriendo el LHC

http://petermccready.com/portfolio/08082008.html

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2010)

muy pero muy interesante


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 11, 2010)

muy bueno es hd y podes rotar a donde quieras


----------



## electrodan (Jun 11, 2010)

Por cierto, esto no es 3d si no imágenes panorámicas de 360º interactivas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesante!!!!

Gracias por la info Capitanp


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 6, 2010)

Muy bueno e interesante Gracias por la info. Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 6, 2010)

Dato curioso:

Para poder llevar a cabo la digitalizacion del lugar, todo el personal laboral fue enviado a una mision de asalto, a los bares de Ginebra.


----------



## raxije (Jul 7, 2010)

Muy buena info capitanp, te felicito. Me imagino que los tipos que trabajan ahí deben ser los más felices del mundo, solo comparable con los que laburan en la NASA.


----------

